# Possible Power Steering Pump 99 Altima?



## section8 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a 99 Altima and when I walk out in the mornings or when I am headed home from work after the car has been sitting I get an awful squeal when I crank the car and turn the wheel to the left or the right. I can crank it and without putting it in gear it will squeal loud if I cut the wheels hard. It will go away after 10 seconds or so. Once the car has warmed up it will not do it anymore, unless it sits for a while. Could this be a possible power steering pump going bad, idler pulley, or belt? I would like to think that since I have been told by several good Nissan mechanics that it is unusual for them to go bad that it is something as simple as a belt or pulley. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Have you checked your fluid level? Any leaks?


----------

